# Instruction Manuals?



## GrauGeist (Mar 14, 2015)

This might seem like an odd question, but why don't we have a section about kit instructions?

Some of you may recall that I have the Revell Me410B-6/R2 kit (OOB build) and it turns out that the kit is an up-graded 1997 release of Revell's Me410A-1/B-2 kit. In my search, I have found a few sites that have the PDF of the instruction manual (so far, I haven't found the Me410B-2/U4 instructions) that covers quite a few variations that Revell released on this same kit.

With all of the great modellers on this forum, who have done quite a few kits, I am sure that we could build up a huge database of instruction manual PDF files from the countless kits that have been built over the past several years (ok...actually decades, right?).

Does this sound like something we could do?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2015)

Sounds like a plan to me buddy...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2015)

As I remind myself it has already been discussed. We agreed that a such attchement posted publically could be found by kit manufacturers as a copyright infringement. So the idea was given up.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 20, 2015)

Well, in my relentless pursuit of the instruction manual for the Revell Me410B-2 kit (kit number 04533), released in 1998, I have found instruction manual archives at both Revell U.S. and Revell Germany.

Unfortunately, I didn't find the instructions I was looking for, but thought that these archives may come in handy for other folks here.

Revell Germany (in english) Revell - Download area

Revell U.S. Revell: Instruction Plans

* also found that there was an earlier kit which was specifically the Me410B-2/U4 - Revell kit number 85-5841 which would be a little better than the Me410B-2 (04533) kit.


----------



## rochie (Mar 20, 2015)

Any good Dave

View attachment 120255-96-instructions.pdf


View attachment 85-5990.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 20, 2015)

rochie said:


> Any good Dave


Thanks for helping me look, Karl, but as it happens, I have both of those!

120255-96 are the instructions for kit #5936 - Me410B

85-5990 are the instructions for kit #85-5990 - Me410B-6/R2 (the kit I currently have)

The instructions for either kit #04533 - Me410B-2 or kit #85-5841 - Me410B-1/U4 (most preferred) seem to be virtually non-existent


----------

